# Novice but Desperate



## Witchy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've ridden horses since I was young - used to go round fields until I saw the owner and then asked them if I could have a go!! 

I'm now coming up to 32 and its been a while since I rode last. I used to go to Bury St Edmunds and ride a wonderful gentle giant called Troy. He really used to look after me and basically I just sat there whilst he followed his mum while she was riding Stef.

It's been so long and I really miss it. I last saw Troy over ten years ago, miss him dearly and know he's probably passed on now. 

Can anybody help me? I would be happy to pay to ride a horse regularly but don't have any training to ride - I've been so used to sitting on a horse that is trustworthy and reliable enough to look after me, I guess I've never needed to learn to do it properly.

I once rode a race horse when I was at secondary school, I went to Marsh Stables outside Newmarket and was lucky enough to even take the horses swimming. Not so lucky was being found out that I couldn't ride but only after one of the horses decided to go for a run across one of the fields with me on board!! I just sat there while this beautiful thing belted across one of their fields, I wasn't scared at all which surprised me 

I just love riding, it's a passion that I have but seem never to fulfil. Does anybody here have a horse that needs exercise but that is trustworthy enough to look after me - and even maybe help me learn more?

Yours hopefully
Vix x


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

What about involving youself with a yard local to you - perhaps exchange some yard work for a bit of riding and tuition if necessary?


----------



## Witchy (Feb 12, 2008)

I used to do that with a friend of mine and she ended up just using me to clean out her stalion all the time because she was scared of him and never cleaned him out very often - I nearly used to pass out with the amonia 

She isn't a friend of mine anymore! Turned out to be a liar and a cheat.

I'd rather pay somebody so that both sides know where they stand if you know what I mean....


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Witchy, have you thought about helping out at your nearest horse rescue charity? I tried that after many years of not being around horses, and they really helped me regain my confidence. After a while I was able to ride some of them bareback down to the fields in the morning.


----------



## Witchy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, that sounds wonderful 

I'm hoping in a couple of years I'll be able to go part time in my job - unless we decide to have children of course. At the moment, we're happy just bobbing along as we are.

If I do go part time then yes, that might be an idea as there are a few stable round here that I could maybe go and help at - its just getting their trust in you I suppose, to allow you to work for them etc...

Even if I was able to ride twice a month, that would be better than nothing - I really miss it.

Thanks again.
V


----------

